# Where In Ireland



## bobk (Jan 19, 2009)

Next year I'm considering a trip to Ireland.  What part of Ireland would you request?  Or should I just request Ireland?
Thankd in advance for opinions.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 19, 2009)

Ireland is a very, very tough trade.  Be happy if you get anything.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ireland*

I liked Fitzpatrick's Castle near Dublin but there are other areas if you are on the West coast it is liable to be very remote.   It is a tough trade so be flexible with dates and you can get something


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 20, 2009)

For trades to Ireland, I would also check DAE.  My brother and one of his friends have both used DAE to trade into Ireland.  It is best to put in an ongoing request, which is no problem, since with DAE membership is free, and you do not have to deposit a week or pay an exchange fee until they can confirm an exchange for you.  I recently saw a Fitzpatrick Castle week online at DAE.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 20, 2009)

We had an exchange through RCI to Fitzpatrick Castle in June 2007.  We thought it was perfect.  There was so much to see and do in Dublin and nearby and if you didn't mind long day trips, you could leave early in the morning and be home late at night.  We would like to repeat in a few years.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 20, 2009)

*Request now*

and as stated previously consider any timeshare in Ireland.  I would put in an ongoing search right away for the smallest acceptable unit size over the longest date range you can.  

The Emerald Isle may be small but in two trips there staying in Cong, Co. Mayo the 1st time and Fitzpatrick's the 2nd we have covered only about a sixth of Ireland.  We are going again soon using our own week at F/C and plan on spending a nite or two in the Cork/Kinsale area.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 20, 2009)

We'd originally planned on and confirmed west coast of Ireland, but our exchanges got screwed up by the exchange co, so accepted Fitzpatrick as a second choice. Was really glad to get to the ancient sites at Newgrange, but otherwise I really wish we'd been on the west coast instead, as the east coast didn't have the landscapes I'd been hoping for, and travel times were quite slow.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 23, 2009)

Travel times are quite slow all over Ireland, and particularly in the West.  The roads are in terrible shape, including the main road from Galway to Clifden in Connemara.  Having said that, the scenery there is spectacular and worth the time spent there.  You just have to take the slow driving into consideration when planning to go anywhere.  We have owned at Connemara Country Cottages for 25 years and go back about every 2-3 years.  The scenery continues to amaze us.


----------

